# Ampeg/Mesa Users



## swayman (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I posted the other day about needing to get a power amp to pair with a Line 6 POD X3 Pro.

I'm pretty sure I know which way to go know, the Carvin DCM stuff seems to be a win. But I'm also now thinking I should keep my options open & maybe look at just buying a rig.

Just wondering if anyone has any of the heads listed in the poll? What are your thoughts? Is it powerful enough? What sized venues are you playing?

There is a reason only the 3 brands are in the running, I can't really say why at this point...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 28, 2010)

Out of those options, I voted for the Carvin B2000.

If you can afford one in Australia, have an 8x10, and don't mind schlepping around the 80 lbs of transformer weight, it's hard to beat the SVT-VR for that classic Ampeg sound. It is a great amp; it's just very pricey, very heavy, and requires a lot of speakers to compete in a loud band setting/larger venue without bass PA support. Also, retubing those is expensive!

However, when it comes to weight and bang for the buck, I'd vote for the Carvin B2000. Ridiculous amounts of power, simple and easy to dial in, and only 13 lbs in a 2U rack space. Probably at least half of the cost of the other options too, leaving you more room in the budget for cabs. Also, Carvin's customer service is second to none; Ampeg has had issues in that area in the past.

On the Mesa side, I've yet to play a Big Block 750 or V12, but the Carbine does sound good. I'd vote for the Carvin over this though, as even the Carbine is fairly pricey compared to the B2000.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah out of all those Carvin. the vietnAMPEG VR is alright, but they aren't comparable to the real deal, and the rest of the ampeg stuff you listed kinda blows for their price even here in North America. 

And if you're going for Mesa, get the 400+ and save yourself the heartbreak. Carbine is good too but I can see that being through the nose expensive and Carvin will have more power.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Mar 28, 2010)

I use a BigBlock 750 into Ampeg 2x15. It slays. Less t00bs to worry about too whilst still getting sick tones.


----------



## swayman (Mar 28, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Out of those options, I voted for the Carvin B2000.
> 
> If you can afford one in Australia, have an 8x10, and don't mind schlepping around the 80 lbs of transformer weight, it's hard to beat the SVT-VR for that classic Ampeg sound. It is a great amp; it's just very pricey, very heavy, and requires a lot of speakers to compete in a loud band setting/larger venue without bass PA support. Also, retubing those is expensive!
> 
> ...



I'm liking the look of the Carvin option. My main concern with bass is having a head that has the headroom. As we all know it's not really critical to be loud on a stage, but for rehearsing you need POWER. The Carvin definitely has the power I need.

My concern with the Carvin is there's NOBODY in Australia that has any, so I'd be ordering something I haven't played. Though for something I could get for half the price of Ampeg or Mesa, I can spend more on a cab or pre unit.



SargeantVomit said:


> Yeah out of all those Carvin. the vietnAMPEG VR is alright, but they aren't comparable to the real deal, and the rest of the ampeg stuff you listed kinda blows for their price even here in North America.
> 
> And if you're going for Mesa, get the 400+ and save yourself the heartbreak. Carbine is good too but I can see that being through the nose expensive and Carvin will have more power.



Dude, I'd loooooove a Bass 400+, but finding one is impossible here. The Carvin is winning.

Yeah, I've been hearing the newer build Ampegs are very hit & miss, which is a shame. I used to own a 1967 Silverface SVT, that thing SLAYED.



Nightcrawler said:


> I use a BigBlock 750 into Ampeg 2x15. It slays. Less t00bs to worry about too whilst still getting sick tones.



Do you find 750 watts is enough? What does your guitarist/s play?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude, I run either a 300W Eden E300T or a 400W Eden WT400 into an Eden D210XLT (2x10) and Eden D212XLT (2x12.) Never had any volume problems, never had either head above noon volume-wise. Get yourself some good efficient speakers (a pair of 4x10s if you're worried about volume) and you should have plenty of grunt unless you're playing with guys who dime halfstacks.


----------



## swayman (Mar 29, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Dude, I run either a 300W Eden E300T or a 400W Eden WT400 into an Eden D210XLT (2x10) and Eden D212XLT (2x12.) Never had any volume problems, never had either head above noon volume-wise. Get yourself some good efficient speakers (a pair of 4x10s if you're worried about volume) and you should have plenty of grunt unless you're playing with guys who dime halfstacks.



When I have the cash I will be investing in these, the El Whappo & Whappo Grande: AccuGroove

If I go with Carvin I'll be getting 2 of these: Link

If I go with Mesa I'll probably be going the 6x10 or 8x10 powerhouse.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know what the used situation is like over there, but you might be able to find the old touring standard Eden D410XLT for reasonable money. Around here they're quite cheap as they're a bit heavier than the really modern offerings and people are offloading them for that reason.

Also, no reason not to mix and match amps and cabs; you can run Carvin into Mesa cabs, and so on.

I'd avoid that El Whappo Grande honestly; I've never used one myself, but I haven't heard great things, and a good 4x10 will go as low as you need (in fact, it'll go lower than your average 1x15 or 2x15!)


----------



## swayman (Mar 29, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> I don't know what the used situation is like over there, but you might be able to find the old touring standard Eden D410XLT for reasonable money. Around here they're quite cheap as they're a bit heavier than the really modern offerings and people are offloading them for that reason.
> 
> Also, no reason not to mix and match amps and cabs; you can run Carvin into Mesa cabs, and so on.
> 
> I'd avoid that El Whappo Grande honestly; I've never used one myself, but I haven't heard great things, and a good 4x10 will go as low as you need (in fact, it'll go lower than your average 1x15 or 2x15!)



Re: The Accugroove stuff, I've played through Accugroove speakers, nothing I've ever played comes anywhere near having the bottom end they have! They are stupid expensive, and overkill, one day maybe.

Agreed a good 4x10 kills a 2x15 any day, I don't see the point of 2x15s. Remember though, I need to select between Ampeg, Mesa & Carvin.


----------



## swayman (Apr 1, 2010)

After trying out the Mesa M9 Carbine with a Mesa 6x10 cabinet, I've decided this is what I'm going to buy.

From my experience, I've never really been a fan of solid state heads, even with tube pre amps. But the M9 has serious bottom end & massive head room.

I would seriously consider the Carvin, but NOBODY here does them so I would literally be ordering one straight from Carvin without the chance to play it first.

Thanks for everybody's input!


----------



## sami (Apr 1, 2010)

For bass, I prefer a solid state power section. Clean powa!


----------



## swayman (Apr 1, 2010)

sami said:


> For bass, I prefer a solid state power section. Clean powa!



Gimme dirty powa!

Nah, I mean it was years ago when I last purchased a bass head. At the time I couldn't find a solid state head that RUMBLED like an all tube SVT etc. That experience definitely biased me to all tubes.

But I gotta tell ya plugging into the M9 today, man, it has "that thing" I wanted. I take back what I said about solid state stuff.

Though you can't deny, seeing Gene Simmons playing 10 300 Watt SVT heads into 15 Ampeg 8x10 cabinets isn't the coolest thing ever!


----------



## SargeantVomit (Apr 1, 2010)

Cool man, that is a KILLER rig and you will be happy with it. Actually quite jealous!


----------



## swayman (Apr 2, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> Cool man, that is a KILLER rig and you will be happy with it. Actually quite jealous!



You wouldn't be saying that if you knew what these retailed for in Australia... lol

I'll tell you: M9 Carbine = $3995, 6x10 Cabinet = $2995.

Mind you I'm not paying anywhere near retail, but expensive none the less!


----------



## Nightcrawler (Apr 11, 2010)

> Do you find 750 watts is enough? What does your guitarist/s play?



I use this rig in two bands, one of them is ENGL Pball/Peavey XXX both with 4x12, the other is two peavey 5150's w 4x12. Have never been drowned out, it's a loud son-of a bitch. As a matter of fact, I'm certain you'll have no problem being heard. Just don't take it easy on the gain know, it really affects the volume.

I've Ab'd the mesa bb750 with the ampeg svt and mesa came out on top, grit and headroom wise, and you get two usable channels live.

I used to play through an ampeg 610 but chose the 215 for better clarity and slightly less low end. This sucka growls.


----------

